# Mvps And Rbas



## Die Kriek (24/6/14)

I know, I know, 11W is not enough, but I have seen people using MVPs with Kayfuns and even drippers.

So I want to know, what RBAs can be used on an MVP, how much real life performance do you lose because of the 11W limit, and what does it look like with those hunks of Stainless Steel/Brass on top

P.S. MVPs are sexy, so don't be shy to post those pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (24/6/14)

I use my mvp as my all day mod with an iclear 16b & d and my mpt3.

The battery life is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

My MVP's my all day vape with normal atomizers. 

The dripper I only use with my nemisis


----------



## yuganp (24/6/14)

I have used the MVP with a Russian 91% clone and an IGO-L running between 1.3 and 1.5 ohms and it worked well.

It all depends on what wattage you want to vape at. The RBA's seems to be better flavour, TH and vapour at any given watts compared to non RBA's.

The MVP has amp limits and minimum ohms that it will fire at so you need to take that into consideration when build your coils.


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)

I will be honest, im not wowed by the 3d dripper on the mvp.nothing wrong with it, but the slow coil heatup above 1.5ohms is a pain, mpt3 just vapes from the second the button is pushed.
So far have tried 28g coils, twisted 30g coils and ribbon, just keep going back to the commercial tanks.
Ordering a nemi or 69 soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mufasa (25/6/14)

I also use a mPT3 on my MVP most of the time, but got a Trident this week. So far it has been great. I am running between 8.5 and 10 Watt on the Trident. Unbelievable taste and huge amounts of vapor. The MVP is my only battery so I don't now how different it is from mech mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

i ran my kayfun 3.1 on my mvp at 8.5w and it was good.
now when im testing juices i run my IGO w4 on the MVP...

the kayfun isnt really too big for the mvp, and if your used to vaping at 6-11 watts then using a kayfun at that power is the same 

i'll try find some pics...


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> I also use a mPT3 on my MVP most of the time, but got a Trident this week. So far it has been great. I am running between 8.5 and 10 Watt on the Trident. Unbelievable taste and huge amounts of vapor. The MVP is my only battery so I don't now how different it is from mech mods.


 
If I run into you some where you may very happily put your trident on my nemi and give it a whizzz, OR you may vape my trident on my nemi  lol

I also have an SVD so you could compare 3 battery's with the vape experience. 
I am in Milnerton area, OR you could go to VapeMob instead of meeting some random internet stranger  

@Mufasa how does that MVP treat you? Would you recommend it for a lady?
Is there any thing that really bugs you about it?


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/14)

At the moment I'm running my RSST on my MVP at A0.8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Here is my kayfun on my mvp... 1.11Ohm coil
28G
1.5mm ID
8.5Wraps
















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

Looks hot  nice and neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

Im having unending crapola with my 3d dripper on my mvp.numerous fixes later its 510 adapter is reading 0.0ohm! Reads my pt2 with the same threading fine, so im done blaming the mvp.
Will put it in its box and wait until I get a nemi or similar to rebuild


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

Is the MVP making connection with the tank? you might need to raise the MVP pin or lower the 3d's pin to touch


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

Yup, connevtion is fine, or it would read NON.i initially thought it was the spacer between the mvp's centre pin and thread and have since replaced that.
Worked for a few days and died again this morning on a 1.2ohm twisted coil


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

Ahhh true, not used to these regulated devices any more ;D 
Does it have a special message for a short? might be shorting out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

well,it lives once more,thanks to @MarkK

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

No problem dude! 
glad to help!


----------



## Mufasa (1/7/14)

Hi @MarkK . Sorry for the delayed reply - only saw your post now. My MVP is really doing everything I want it to do and I have absolutely nothing to complain about. For a lady it is maybe a bit heavy to carry around, but there are quite a few ladies on the forum that love their MVP's. So it cannot be that bad.
For me the battery life is the main reason I love the MVP. I also started building coils on the weekend and it is great to be able to check the ohms on the MVP. I don't mess around with the wattage too much yet and is almost constantly on 8.5Watts. The only time I fool around with the Wattage is when I use the Trident dripper. It is amazing what difference you get on the Trident at different power settings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

@Mufasa Awesome thanks! i hear what you saying about it being small enough, at the moment my gf has my SVD and thats HUGE in her little hands hehe  You also say the battery life is working out for you.. need to find a decent mod for my lady and sounds like the MVP might be exactly that!

Glad you are dripping and getting messy with the rest of us  When you go up with the watts go up at .1 or .5 do it slowly so if you do burn your wick it's just a little taste. 
Burning cotton does not taste great 
I love the airflow on the tridents, you can do those huge lung hits on it!
Good luck with the coils! Happy building!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

just do it hehehe get her a MVP @MarkK, MVPs rule

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/7/14)

@MarkK 

Youuuuu shaaalllll getttt yoooouuuurrrsssseeeelllllfff aaaaaa MMMMMVVVVVVPPPPPP

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## soonkia (1/7/14)

The biggest problem with the MVP is a lot of people feel that it doesn't look elegant.

So, if she is someone that doesn't mind being the Centre of attention, and looking a bit weird, the MVP is really a an awesome device (or, if you don't give a toot about what others think) 

It really isn't a big device, and you get used to the weight really quickly. Imo, people fall in love with this device, once they get over that initial awkward feeling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

I believe you lady's are working for my gf!
There is a conspiracy here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mufasa (2/7/14)

@soonkia when I go out I use my Twisp battery on the mPT3. The MVP I use at work or at home - which is 90% of the time.


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

i only use my MVPs, i donated the rest of my batteries to good causes  found that after vaping on my MVP, it sort of felt like i'm sucking on air with the other ones, so rather give to someone that can appreciate them 
now all i need is another aerotank hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

OK I have finally left the MVP stable... I helped a mate out with a special deal on my MVP and a mPT3... she is happy and I have to say I was a little sad to see the MVP go... even although I haven't played with it for a month or so...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (2/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i only use my MVPs, i donated the rest of my batteries to good causes  found that after vaping on my MVP, it sort of felt like i'm sucking on air with the other ones, so rather give to someone that can appreciate them
> now all i need is another aerotank hehehe


Couldnt have said it better myself.
Have a 2 week old 650mah evod battery that is a serious fail...supposed to be a car vape, but I didnt check if it had the 3.3v to 4.15v change setting,3.3v is just sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (6/7/14)

My MVP with a Trident V2. It's a bit light for the dripper, but at 0,9 ohm it works quite well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I know, I know, 11W is not enough, but I have seen people using MVPs with Kayfuns and even drippers.
> 
> So I want to know, what RBAs can be used on an MVP, how much real life performance do you lose because of the 11W limit, and what does it look like with those hunks of Stainless Steel/Brass on top
> 
> P.S. MVPs are sexy, so don't be shy to post those pics


I run my Kayfun on my SVD between 8.5 and 11 watts so you really shouldn't have an issue with the 11W limit on the MVP. Sometimes I will crank it up a bit but rarely over 12.5W. So, get the RBA for the MVP, if you find you need more power you can always add a more powerful mod later, by that time the 50W Hana Mod Knock-offs will be littering the internet


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/7/14)

Just thought I should let everyone know that I managed to use the IGO W4 on the MVP 2.0, 0.8ohm. 

Wow totally impressed with the MVP  
Ran it on about 9W and it worked like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (7/7/14)

Necris said:


> I will be honest, im not wowed by the 3d dripper on the mvp.nothing wrong with it, but the slow coil heatup above 1.5ohms is a pain, mpt3 just vapes from the second the button is pushed.
> So far have tried 28g coils, twisted 30g coils and ribbon, just keep going back to the commercial tanks.
> Ordering a nemi or 69 soon.


I'm running my 3D on a Nemi with 2x 18350's, got a single coil 1.6ohms, 3mm id, 28g. DAMN its good!


----------



## Sir Vape (12/7/14)

Anyone got a list of tanks that work well on MVP? Not Rda for now. I have the Iclear and Kangertech 2 mini. Any other suggestions. Prefer bottom coils.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

i have the aerotank and the mpt3 and both work like a dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/14)

Yep, the mini Protank 3 kicks butt (all kinds of puns intended)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

IMO the PT mini 3 is one of the most underated atomizers out there. Use them as new juice testers before it goes into my Reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (12/7/14)

Loving the MVP so far!




Right now trying out the aerotank mega... Meh its decent, still trying to dial it in. Had some small problems with gurgling and quite iffy taste in the begining but its growing on me. I have to say I enjoy my mini protank 2, its was perfect right out of the box and had really good flavour compared to the aerotank maga. But we will see.

Also messed around with a Patriot clone with a single 1.5ohm coil with cotton at 11wats. I was dripping some Velvet Cloud Vapor candy bar last night and it was like I was eating Nutella in 3D.

All in all, big thumbs up for the MVP and its flexability for a noob like myself!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raistlin (12/7/14)

I'm a new mvp convert thanks to billw... Wow what a difference having a proper setup has made to the vaping experience!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Raistlin said:


> I'm a new mvp convert thanks to billw... Wow what a difference having a proper setup has made to the vaping experience!


 
Welcome to the forum @Raistlin. Please go introduce yourself in the introduce yourself thread.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-131

Congratulations on vaping and getting yourself a MVP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Agent X (17/8/14)

Im running my MVP with an aerotank, and its great, i have experienced flaws with the aero tank, but the mvp itself is just fantastic, however, i want to get an rda or rba, and whenever i mention that, the word REO comes up, hmm well i guess i will havto wait for that still gotta save up and also learn more than i know


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/8/14)

My current everyday setup is my MVP with a nautilus. I used to use a 30s but the nautilus is champ. Waiting for my protank that I can compare.


----------



## Die Kriek (20/8/14)

Got myself a Kayfun, still figuring it out, but it works well on the MVP so far. 1.2Ω at 10W and loving it when it doesn't leak everywhere, but that's not the MVP's fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (22/8/14)

Limbo said:


> My MVP with a Trident V2. It's a bit light for the dripper, but at 0,9 ohm it works quite well.


 

Hey @Limbo Please advise?
Was thinking of getting a trident... or a magma... but the magma is like double the price.
Any idea? how does the trident perform on the MVP?

I have a nemi but my battery sucks and need to buy new ones.


----------



## Limbo (22/8/14)

phanatik said:


> Hey @Limbo Please advise?
> Was thinking of getting a trident... or a magma... but the magma is like double the price.
> Any idea? how does the trident perform on the MVP?
> 
> I have a nemi but my battery sucks and need to buy new ones.


Not very well, but it works... Just keep resistance above 0.8ohm


----------



## phanatik (22/8/14)

Limbo said:


> Not very well, but it works... Just keep resistance above 0.8ohm


Was thinking of building 1.5ohm coils, as that is what i use in my aerotank mega...


----------



## Limbo (22/8/14)

phanatik said:


> Was thinking of building 1.5ohm coils, as that is what i use in my aerotank mega...


Would definitely work.


----------



## phanatik (27/8/14)

so... i pulled the trigger and got a trident. Vapeclub to deliver tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (9/9/14)

So i'm on my second week with the Trident V2 on my MVP and I am loving it!!

I'm building coils with 28g Kanthal, between 10 - 13 wraps around the mini-screwdriver i got with the trident and i'm between 1.8 - 2.0 ohm.
I've been using cotton as wick - didnt boil it though, should I?
Flavour is amazing and chucks plumes of vapour. 

I have to note that i'm running the MVP at it's max of 11W but i'm happy at the moment, need to give it a half a second before the coil starts going, but as it's a micro coil and the wraps are flush together (used a pliers and lighter, no blow torch, and they stay together), the coild stay warmer for longer.

I bought ekowool as well, but it has a funny synthetic taste? what am I doing wrong?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/9/14)

I have heard guys saying that ekowool is not for them. Apparently it does change the taste some. 
Maybe its just not for you.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

phanatik said:


> So i'm on my second week with the Trident V2 on my MVP and I am loving it!!
> 
> I'm building coils with 28g Kanthal, between 10 - 13 wraps around the mini-screwdriver i got with the trident and i'm between 1.8 - 2.0 ohm.
> I've been using cotton as wick - didnt boil it though, should I?
> ...


Hi if you using the real deal the taste should go away after a bit. What you need to do is torch the crap out of it. Get it white hot and let it cool down. Then wrap your coil around it. I found ekowool works best with a spaced coil wrapped around it, you can do a micro and screw the ekowool through it if you wish. Do a quick dry burn. Then wet the setup with your e liquid and give it a burn, repeat a few times. After that exercise it takes a ml or 2 before it "breaks in" properly. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

